

Ask HN: Downtime. What was changed? - Kiro


======
robbiep
Global hacker productivity rose by 25% as a significant outlet of
procrastination was temporarily placed out of reach

~~~
tonylemesmer
Refresh. Nope. Refresh. Nope...

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872239](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7872239)

------
frik
Downtime message:

    
    
      Changing how profiles, passwords, items and votes are 
      stored on disk.

~~~
ohashi
changed how passwords are stored on disk is something that might be worth
elaborating on.

~~~
oneeyedpigeon
rot13()? :-)

Edit (for the benefit of the downvoter(s)): Yes, I do understand that HN is
not really that poorly written; it was a joke.

~~~
mnem
Twice, just to be extra secure!

------
adnam
My productivity this morning.

------
jonlucc
The worst part is the lack of fresh content in my morning.

------
akie
I really think it's a disgrace that HN is down for hours just to do some
(probably important) back-end work. Here we are, talking about scalability,
high-availability, what have you - and the medium we're using to host those
discussions is built on 90s web technology and operated as one.

I understand that Hacker News is probably run by a small crew, but I think
it's a disgrace anyway. If you guys need money to make these things go away,
then I'd be more than happy to pay. But to have such an important forum go
offline for what is basically internal plumbing - that won't do.

EDIT: To the down-voters: please explain yourself? I know this message is
harsh, but the truth is that having a site go offline for hours for internal
maintenance is highly unprofessional and unbefitting to a high profile outlet
such as Hacker News. Also, I'm offering and more than willing to pay (on a
subscription basis or something) to make sure they have the capacity to
properly deal with things like this in the future.

~~~
jacquesm
First of all, thanks Dan for all the hard work.

Think about it this way: you need your fix so badly that within _minutes_
you're back here to vent your frustration.

And yet you have nowhere else to go. So HN can afford the downtime easily, and
with what I know of the way it is put together the reliability is astounding.

Now imagine it shuttin HN down for a month! (I sensed a disturbance in the
force there when you read that.) Within an hour of switching it back on the
traffic would be right back where it was before.

Hm, maybe there is an idea in there somewhere. A website for hackers with
'opening hours' that simply refuses connections from your locality when you're
supposed to be at work.

It would probably be sponsored by some VPN supplier ;)

~~~
dang
> thanks Dan

Thank Nick! I did keep him company though.

~~~
jacquesm
Ok, thanks Nick!

I hope you guys did not lose too much sweat. Messing with a live site like
this always makes me lose weight.

